# NE Utah



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

Well its currently 5 degrees outside, but we have yet to see any note worthy snow. Living in a desert kind-of stinks.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

u can always move to jersey


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

We usually get about 60 inches annually. I guess it's just slow coming.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

//////////////


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

Wohoo! Its finally snowing! Less than half an inch from plowable snow and it still coming down!payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Each area is beautiful in it's own way. 

I get sort of sick of only being able to see 10 miles at a time, maybe, because of trees. 

Really enjoyed your part of the country last summer. Would love to see it in the winter.


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

I really like that picture by your name.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

utah;890004 said:


> i really like that picture by your name.


 :salute:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

UTAH;890004 said:


> I really like that picture by your name.


Brown Noser...:laughing:


----------

